# train movies



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Seen any movies with great train scenes lately?
I have not and would love to hear about any.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, the last movie I watched was Dodgeball, safe to say there were no trains in that... I can not even remember the last time I saw a train in a movie, which I think needs to change 

The last time I saw a train in anything though would be the Discovery channel show, "Smash Lab"... They were trying to think of a way to make collisions with cars less sever... Their solution was to put an air-bad like system on the front of a train... In my opinion though it was a stupid idea and made the train look ghey :thumbsdown:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, the last movie I watched was Dodgeball, safe to say there were no trains in that... I can not even remember the last time I saw a train in a movie, which I think needs to change
> 
> The last time I saw a train in anything though would be the Discovery channel show, "Smash Lab"... They were trying to think of a way to make collisions with cars less sever... Their solution was to put an air-bad like system on the front of a train... In my opinion though it was a stupid idea and made the train look ghey :thumbsdown:


You actually watched Dodgeball. :laugh:

"Stand By Me" was not only a great movie IMO. It mostly took place on RR tracks and had some cool train scenes.
If you check out the link in my sig you may just see the oldest train movie ever made. Short and sweet!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> You actually watched Dodgeball. :laugh:
> 
> "Stand By Me" was not only a great movie IMO. It mostly took place on RR tracks and had some cool train scenes.
> If you check out the link in my sig you may just see the oldest train movie ever made. Short and sweet!


Yea I watched Dodgeball and I have not laughed that hard in ages :laugh:

That movie is pretty cool, I always like those old black and white movies, makes me wish I had lived in the 1800's and early 1900's


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

alfalfa said:


> Seen any movies with great train scenes lately?
> I have not and would love to hear about any.


NIGHT PASSAGE tonite at 10:00 on encore western channel. 538 on directv

James Stewart, Audie Murphy, lots of train and scenery. 1957


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

"Polar Express" even though it's animated, most of the Movie is about a train ride with some pretty realistic views of a train. One mistake I would point out now, a "cut lever" usually is pulled up rather than pushed down, I think.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Unstoppable was the last one I saw that was made recently.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 7, 2016)

I was watching Donavans Reef 1963 starring John Wayne and Lee Marvin, no real trains in the film. But Lee Marvin is shown playing with an incredible three rail train set, water tower, street lights and just wow!

Night Passage is great, I love Jimmy Stewart westerns, well really most westerns!


----------



## Josephbw (Jul 23, 2015)

The last one I watched was "Throw Mama from the Train". :laugh:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I just finished "The Train", a real steam engine train movie.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

"Runaway Train" is a 1985 movie starring Jon Voight and Eric Roberts as escaped prisoners from an Alaskan prison.....excellent movie, and some good train action!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089941/


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Burt vs. Nazis*



Lemonhawk said:


> I just finished "The Train", a real steam engine train movie.


"The Train" is just about the best Train movie you could possibly ask for...the whole French RR worker/Resistance fighters vs. the Vermacht...waiting for the Allies to reach Paris and acts of heroism...plus Paul Schofield as the Nazis Villian ...the Replacement engine vs. the Spitfire race is incredible.. the Train Wreck is insane...and that IS Burt running the engine at full throttle...he also injured his knee so Frankenheimer had him wounded as he was running accross that foot bridge and thus that horrific limp...just one OUTSTANDING Train flick!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Train movies*

My all time favorite is Emporer of the North , lee Marvin , James carradine, and Ernest borgnine, great great movie lots of trains , we'll just one really.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

How about Von Ryan's Express with Frank Sinatra and Trevor Howard. Wartime story about hijacking a German train. Good movie.

I liked Dodgeball too!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i enjoyed watching 'hell on wheels' on netflix, a multi part series [fictional] based on the building of the union pacific through the west .. a very realistic plywood and foam steam loco


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, Hell on Wheels is excellent.....even shot here in the Calgary region!

Hey wvgca, are you going to the Saskatoon Train Show (Feb. 20 & 21)?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

As I was watching it, I wondered about the wrecks. It was filmed in postware France, and their they were smashing up locomotives like they were going out of style! Then they derailed several, makes me wonder if they derailed them in a manner that they knew how to easily get them back on the track after filming.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*movies*

Oh ya, i forgot about thane but yes excellent as wall as runaway with Jon Voite.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Silver Streak...1976

On a long-distance train trip, a man finds romance but also finds himself in danger of being killed, or at least pushed off the train.

Director: Arthur Hiller
Writer: Colin Higgins
Stars: Gene Wilder, Richard Pryor, Jill Clayburgh 

Jill Clayburgh's best line: "I give great phone."


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*movies*

which brings us back to throw mama from the train. is this kinda like the 7 steps of kevin bacon?


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

watch out if you plan to get the movie Unstoppable. There is another by the same name "starring" Wesley Snipes. There are no trains in it, but you will wish to be run over by one...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Human Desire
F unit inside and out, steam switching. Passenger car interior, beautiful girl.

What's not to like.
Human Desire (1954) Poster

A Korean War vet returns to his job as a railroad engineer and becomes involved in an affair with a co-worker's wife following a murder on a train where they meet.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Emperor of the North Pole, re-released as Emperor of the North.

The book was better but The Great Train Robbery which takes place in 19th Century England.

It begins and ends on a train so The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Silent movie, Buster Keaton in "The General".


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Torque..F9?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not with that style of number boards.....likely E7 or E8....


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Not with that style of number boards.....likely E7 or E8....


Nailed it, OH. Was an ex C&NW E8. Good eye. 
There is a reference site for trains used in movies. Don’t know if it includes all of them, but there’s a lot on there. 
www.movie-trains.com


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

From Russia With Love.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

prrfan said:


> Old_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> > Not with that style of number boards.....likely E7 or E8....
> ...


Well, link appears not to work but that is the correct address.


----------

